# WMP54G drivers on Windows 7-64Bit



## Garionberg

I remember reading a while back that you can use Ralink (woops) drivers as a workaround for this problem. I'm not sure exactly which one but I'll see if I can find it.

I'm currently using this adapter on Windows 7 x64 with no issues using the default Win7 drivers.

Edit: For Ralink, not Realtek









The Ralink RT61+RT2500 drivers apparently.

This article discusses installing the wmp54g drivers for Win7 x64.


----------



## jouno53

Thank you for the hasty reply.

I read the article earlier, but if you notice that is for the beta. I double checked and that exact adapter driver is not available in the list.

I saw on MS's "compatible wireless adapters" site that this card is in fact compatible with windows 7, but I have no idea why the internet speed would be so slow as compared to normal. Right now the stock drivers are being used, so essentially I let Windows install the drivers.


----------



## Garionberg

These drivers?


----------



## jouno53

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garionberg* 
These drivers?

External mirror doesn't work


----------



## Garionberg

Doh! I see your issue!

Interesting...clean install or upgrade?

Actually I see RT2500 drivers on the RAlink website, do you think those will work?


----------



## jouno53

Clean Install from Vista 32 to 7 64 bit. Everything is fine speed wise (better overall, by far). Initially 7 did not have drivers for the adapter, so we used the CD, connected to the network, then uninstalled the cd drivers and let 7 find the right ones. It installed right away and connected to the network, but it's incredibly slow!

I know "slow" is subjective and a more annoying description of a problem (I know because I work for my local school district's IT department), but in our case it is incredibly obvious. I did an ipconfig /release and /renew which had no effect.


----------



## jouno53

**FIXED!!**
http://icrontic.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82889

This fix did it. I'm using the drivers suggested on that site and the internet connection is much, much faster. I hope this can help someone else too!


----------



## Garionberg

Congrats jouno53! I'm glad to see you got it working!


----------

